# black stool



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

yesterday my stomach started hurting me really bad, it would constantly be rumbling and hurting like REALLY bad hunger pains and i kept eating and eating, and i finally got to sleep last night, and i woke up this morning and it was a lil better and then about 2 hours later i was starving so i ate, and then about an hour later i was starving and i just keep eating and these pains aren't going away, and i keep belching alot, and i feel like im going to throw up every now and then but i dont, i went to the bathroom earlier and the first part of my stool was normal with a little mucous, and then the rest was kinda soft,slender and black tarry looking, should i be really concerned about this and run to the doctor or emergency room or what?? i mean im hurting but i've hurt way worse than this many of times. i'm just freaked out about this black stools. im not taking any medicines. usually i have the soft,slender stools whenever i go everyday but they are really pale looking, except for when i skip a day or two and its well formed then and normal color. should i be really concerned or what????? when would it signify something major wrong?? thanks and God Bless


----------



## 22382 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, You need to see a doctor a.s.a.p. Black stool,especially tarry stool is a strong indication that you have bleeding in you digestive tract. Good Luck!!


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

well, i ate some oreo's last night, would that cause it to be like that? should i go to the emergency room right now or what?


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

do i need to wait and see till i have another bowel movement to see what its going to be like or what?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, it would be something to worry about if you hadn't already had numerous, numerous tests done.It could be the oreos...There are foods that can turn it darker.What tests have you had done again? I know you've had a TON performed - I think at some point you're just going to have to trust your doctors.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

i've had upper gi, (where i drank the barium and they watched it go down on the computer screen and then i layed down on the table and they took x-rays), complete abdominal ultrasound, fecal blood occult test, h-pylori blood test, amylase and lipase blood test, abdominal x-rays, barium ct scan. Even since everything came up good something else couldn't cause the bleeding (for black stools), that maybe has just developed or happened, because the tests started about 8 months ago, and the last one i had was about 2 months ago.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Black stools don't neessarily mean anything, especially in people that have had as many tests as you.They could have been from the oreos and any of the other things you ate yesterday (which from your description sounds like a lot.)If you think going to the doctor would ease your mind then you might want to go. I also urge you to see a counselor to help with your anxiety - I think once you get that under control you might stop worrying about these things as much, which would help your stomach in the long run.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

> quotereo's last night


thats your black stool there are other thing that can make your stools black as well liver for one can make your stool black as well because of the iron in it my friend you suffer from alot of axiety take it like this just ride it in waves like the ocean when it comes on just tell your self your ok and you will fill better soon keep telling your self this over and over again and it will help alot you suffer from ibs


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

if it is blood, will i be alright to wait till another bowel movement to see if its still black or what?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, you can wait until another bowel movement happens - if you went and told your doctors and described all the tests you've had + the oreos you ate last night, I bet they wouldn't even do anything. Honestly, I doubt it is blood. Again, my opinion, but with all the messages I've seen you post on here, I think you really need to get your anxiety under control. I don't mean that in a harsh way. But, I do think that ultimately it will be something that helps you the most. You have to get your mind away from those thoughts.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

i agree, but what can i do about all this anxiety, i've had it since i was little, i was always scared to die, and even the slightest cut or scratch i thought i was going to die from and just freaked out, i dont know what to do!?!?!?!?!?!







thanks for everything, this is the only place that keeps me half sane is to talk to ya'll


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you seen a therapist or psychiatrist.There are lots of therapies and lots of medications that can help.K.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

no i haven't seen anyone about my anxiety, would that help my stomach problems??


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, ditto what Kathleen said.There are specific programs designed for anxiety/IBS. There is an IBS hypnotherapy program that you can find more information about on the CBT/hypnotherapy forum.Also, cognitive behavioral therapy performed by a trained clinical psychologist has been shown to be very beneficial as well.There are also a myriad of medications available for anxiety. You're not on any medication right now, and I can't tell you if medications right for you, but a psychiatrist would be trained in doing so. You might really want to think about it.A lot of people on this board that have suffered from anxiety have greatly benefited from seeing a psychiatrist/psychologist and some have even had most of their IBS symptoms eliminated.Think about it.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Certain medications like Aleve can cause black or tarry stools..in case you took one yesterday?


----------



## 16708 (Aug 7, 2006)

The pain you were talking about sounds like you could have an ulcer. The black stools usually (not always of course) are reason to see your doctor, but no I don't think it warrants a trip to the ER. I have had a gastric ulcer that bled, and it turned my stools black. Typical ulcer pain feels like really bad hunger pains, gassiness, and possible bloating. For some, they can feel like a heart attack. I would suggest making an appt. with doc. Until then, try an antacid (liquid form is better...like Mylanta, but it may give you D) and eat very bland foods. No sweets!!! Put the oreos away for a little while. As far as your anxiety...well...join the club. I suffer as well. Your reg doc can prescribe anxiety meds, or like others have said already, you could consider seeing a shrink for meds, or consider therapy of some sort. I just started Effexor a few weeks ago, and it helps a bit. Anxiety can cause all sorts of GI upset. Ulcers, if you have one, can become worse because stress/anxiety makes your stomach produce more acid. Please take care and keep us posted.


----------



## 14123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you drink pepto bismuth recently? When I take that my poop turns black. Just thought I would ask. I would see what comes out next. If it's still not your normal poop, go to a doctor right away because it probably is blood.


----------



## 22382 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, again. Hey donâ€™t be scared about this. You'll be fine! Black stool does mean something. It either means you took meds like pepto - or charcoal tablets. My husband is a gi doc. He says its serious, to have, not necessarily black stool in lest itâ€™s often- but the tarry stool is a very strong indicator of blood. It could be something minor that may go away or you could have some inflammation of the intestines or you could have a polyp that just needs to be removed. Youâ€™re not going to die you just need to make sure your well. You donâ€™t need to go to the emergency, just schedule an appointment with your regular doctor.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

well the black stool has went away, it was only for that one time, but im still having the pain, its like as soon as i wake up i have the pain and my stomach is just rumbling and hurting and i have alot of gas, it hurts me from the time i wake up till the time i go to sleep, sometimes worse than others. i dont know what to do, im so tired of it. yesterday i was having like sudden sharp pains coming and going in the bottom right of my belly, like in the front,bottom,right. i always have pain somewhere in my stomach or around the area, and i also sometimes have back pain from it.


----------

